# Quad setup.. But each pair are different size..



## Rhed (Apr 20, 2013)

I just ordered 2 SC Reference subs. And I had a question... My current subs in my system now are 2 SCII. Smaller then the Reference. But do deliver some great bass IMO. But doesn't go as deep. Anyway I was thinking of still using these subs with the Reference. Can I use a Y for each of the LFE out of the receiver? Like one Y for the left LFE to one SCII and the other to the SC Reference. Then same config for the right LFE? My receiver is a Pioneer SC-09tx. And it has left and right LFE outs. And also will this setup be ok since each pair are different in sizes?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You can use a Y, whether that will give each sub enough line voltage that you will have to experiment with. The entire setup could sound awesome or , really it will depend on the room, placement. It will be a fun experimentation project.


----------

